

Procedural Textures in HTML5 Canvas - PopaL
http://asserttrue.blogspot.ca/2012/01/procedural-textures-in-html5-canvas.html

======
adam-a
This looks pretty cool, Perlin noise is used all over the place in procedural
content generation. I recall Minecraft's terrain is generated using it.

I have no idea why the author didn't include a usable demo though. It would be
nice to try out the texture generation without copy-and-pasting, saving and
running the code.

------
simcop2387
Threw it up at <http://www.simcop2387.info/texture.html> since there isn't a
demo that I found on that page. Seems to be a bit slow but interesting idea
still.

